# Hollywood Twista Confirmation



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not overly experienced with conformation critiques but in the side on pictures he's REALLY under himself, he's not set correctly.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I see: long back, sickle hocked, upright pasterns... I'm not very good at conformation, but he's not something I'd even think of breeding to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you have your trainers permission to post these? Not something I would breed to either... Hind legs look scary! Very sickle hocked and upright pasterns.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love his head, neck and shoulder, His butt looks okay, his back is long but it wouldn't bother me as much, and he is bum high.... it's his legs that I'm not fond of. His back legs are really badly sickle hocked. His pasterns don't look AS bad in the second picture, but in the fifth they are VERY straight... I hate to say it, and excuse me if I'm out of line, but I don't think he should be a stallion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. The hind legs are odd. It might be the way he is stood up. the angle of the rear pastern and the rear hoof almost looks like he's standing on tippy toes, as if the rear tendons in his hind legs are really tight or as if he's trying to off load weight onto his fore legs.


I have a question here; Why in western show horse photos is the horse shown with his head down so low? It's almost like he's bowing down or something, not holding it in a natural way.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Could ask the same question as to why people make horses do many things, It's just 'how it is' i guess?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think that's just how it is- qh's have lower set necks. It seems normal to me, but I've been around qh's all my life, lol.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I agree. The hind legs are odd. It might be the way he is stood up. the angle of the rear pastern and the rear hoof almost looks like he's standing on tippy toes, as if the rear tendons in his hind legs are really tight or as if he's trying to off load weight onto his fore legs.
> 
> 
> I have a question here; Why in western show horse photos is the horse shown with his head down so low? It's almost like he's bowing down or something, not holding it in a natural way.


He (or, she) is watching where they walk.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Pretty color and good breeding-but, I don't think I would breed to him either. His back is a bit long and I also agree his hinds are "odd"-especially the right. He also looks a bit downhill to me. From what I know you want reiners a bit under themselves, and slightly cow hocked (so that the rears go outside the fronts on the stop.) Nope-sorry, and for the price-he has a lot of competition that is much nicer, IMO.


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

He naturally holds his head that low. He's never been asked to hold it that far down. My gelding holds his head at the same level natually as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

He's sickle-hocked, his neck ties in too low to his shoulder, he has short cannon bones, short pasterns, is built downhill, his flank is a bit steep, he's not very masculine, has big unattractive ears, and his conformation is overall unremarkable. I see no reason for him to be a stallion.

He looks like a nice guy, though Like he has a good personality.


----------

